# Lucerne Gingerbread



## kansasgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

This is wonderful!

Lucerne Gingerbread 
2 c Fresh cream 
3 Lemons, juiced 
1/3 c Pear puree 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 tb Mixed ground spices, any combination (star anise, cloves, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, cardamon) 
1 ts Baking soda 
4 1/2 c Whole wheat flour 
6 oz Walnuts, roughly chopped 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Add the lemon juice to the cream and leave for a few minutes to allow the cream to curdle slightly. 
2.Mix together the cream, pear puree, sugar, mixed spices and baking soda. Add the flour. Mix until well blended and then add the nuts. 
3.Fill a cake tin or flan ring with 6 cm high sides with gingerbread batter. 
4.Bake in the oven for 50 minutes. Allow to cool throughly and serve cold.


----------

